

Here's Why We Made A Small iPad Even Though Steve Jobs Hated Small Tablets - PaulMcCartney
http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-heres-why-we-made-a-small-ipad-2012-10

======
mmishra
May be also a pressure because some of the tech reviews thrashed Windows
Surface for being unnecessarily larger than other tablets when most of the
tablets were moving towards smaller size.

